# gun shy coon dog!!??



## nadams (Jul 12, 2009)

need a little help, my blue is gun shy??? scared to death! hes still a pup, hes bout 7 months old, anyone got some ideas on how to break him...or is there just no hope?   and when i say scared to death i mean it! RUNIN BACK TO THE TRUCK WITH A 22LR shot


----------



## yelper43 (Jul 12, 2009)

For my pup i got a twenty ounce coke bottle and put some dried pinto beans in it. It makes a good bit of noise when she steps on it or shakes it around.


----------



## jackmelson (Jul 12, 2009)

Just keep a shootng around him and pet and praise thats what i do  but i usly shoot a shotgun around mine goodluck.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 12, 2009)

Put him on your lead and hold him while you get some one to shoot the 22 starting about 100 yards away keep moving and shootin the gun about every 25 yards or so closer till the pup tries to get free then stop for a few and start over again ... Do this everyday till you can shoot the 22 right over him and not move ... do not shoot anything bigger than a 22 if that is what you will shoot coons out with


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 13, 2009)

A good dog trainer starts banging pots and pans together while feeding the pups. When u get em salivating at the sound of pots and pans smashing together with force, (cuz they learned to associate that with food) u start shooting a 22 short round close to the kennels while they are eating. Firecrackers work too. Work up gradually to a 22 long then a LR then a 22 mag. When they associate gunfire with food they will no longer b scared of gunfire. Go slow with this process with a 7 month old. If u can''t break him u'll need to cull him.


----------



## GlassEyeJones (Jul 13, 2009)

tie him off, and start off with something that is not really loud, and progress to something louder every day.  after about two weeks if he ain't better, trade him to a hog hunter


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 13, 2009)

Shoot some coons out to him and let him associate cause and effect. Most of the coon dogs I've had would come running when you shot a .22 in the air, it was the easiest way to call them.


----------



## nadams (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks for all the input guys, yeah nchillbilly i think im gonna try it this way, i had a couple of buddys tell me to do it like tihs while hes around other dogs that aint gun shy...i wont worrie about it when hes runin with other dogs he will have to get used to it...


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 13, 2009)

My buddy had the worst one I ever saw..Once we got him to treeing coon with other dogs.We just started shooting them out..It took a few times but he learned to love a gun shot...I dont think all of them will come out of it though..If he dont..Just dont shoot any coon to him..They dont really need coons anyhow..


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 19, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> My buddy had the worst one I ever saw..Once we got him to treeing coon with other dogs.We just started shooting them out..It took a few times but he learned to love a gun shot...I dont think all of them will come out of it though..If he don't..Just don't shoot any coon to him..They don't really need coons anyhow..



I had something similar happen with an English Setter. I had a friend stand back 50 yds. with a .410 shotgun and shoot it away from me and the dog when the pheasant flew.  Poor dog ran a quarter mile back to the car. 

The next weekend I set out another pheasant under a brush pile and when the dog pointed the bird I went in and flushed it. When the bird was about 10 feet up and the dog jumped to try to catch it I shot it right in front of him with my 12 guage. The bird fell down and he grabbed the bird. At that moment he understood that the noise killed the bird and every time I got the gun out of the closet he would go crazy wanting to go hunting.

Turned out to be the best bird dog I ever had. 

gt40


----------



## builderrwc (Jul 19, 2009)

I know this works, I had a bear dog that was gun shy and one of the old guys in our group told me this. Before you go out to feed shoot a 22 or something at the house and then feed. Do this each time you feed, before long my bear dog was not in her house but wagging waiting to be feed.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 19, 2009)

builderrwc said:


> I know this works, I had a bear dog that was gun shy and one of the old guys in our group told me this. Before you go out to feed shoot a 22 or something at the house and then feed. Do this each time you feed, before long my bear dog was not in her house but wagging waiting to be feed.



You can do that or keep dog treats, shoot then congratulate the dog and give a treat. Make it positive.  BUT:  Some dogs will never work out.  I haven't run into that problem yet.  Mostly I have to keep them from running downrange WHILE shooting


----------



## newmoon (Jul 20, 2009)

I have trained Coonhounds over 35 years If the dog will tree when you get ready to shoot the coon out put your lead on the dog and sit down with him and let your buddy shoot him out and try to settle the dog down and then take him to the fight once he puts the shot means a coon on the ground the shot will be background noise and he wont bat an eye.    I may help to tie back most of the dogs at first so he can get a chance to get a taste of the coon.              newmoon


----------

